
Sesame Credit - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sesame_Credit
======
stcredzero
Extra Credit's episode about Sesame Credit:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI)

So, where else is there a widespread system of social media scores used to
enforce conformity? Right here! The only difference is that there is a greater
diversity factions influencing this in the west. From what I've seen, we are
all being very effectively conditioned to hate "the other."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE3j_RHkqJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE3j_RHkqJc)

------
tdb7893
Does anyone here think that this is a good thing? If this is actually a thing
then some people must actually think this is a good idea and it would be
interesting to hear from them.

------
vinchuco
"Previous discussion:"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10799724)

